# Floating cubes.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

My daughter wanted to buy a set of floating shelves from Amazon for an excessive price without handling and shipping. I told to her to wait until next week end to get them for free. I went to my garage, took some plywood pieces and made this set of floating cubes. Sabrina is happy.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alexis
Great job saved money looks good can not ask for much more, except maybe for the baby to get here!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice effect . I wasn't even aware of those hangers . Price of wood in Canada though it would be cheaper at ikea lol


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll bet dad is smiling as well 

nice work Alexis...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

VERY Awesome job, Alexis!!! They look amazing!!! (Now do a set for my kid, will ya? lol I don't do furniture lol)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea to countersink the hangers, Alexis....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice job indeed.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great Alexis.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice !!!!! I suddenly envision some of these in my daughter's new house.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Well done. I might have to try this myself.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you, all guys for your nice comments.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> VERY Awesome job, Alexis!!! They look amazing!!! (Now do a set for my kid, will ya? lol I don't do furniture lol)


Those aren't furniture Barb, they are signs. Signs of love to a child!! Listen--if you can scallop edges free-handed, you can build an open cube--I might even be able to do it!! Have a great day.

earl


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice Alexis!!


----------

